# Warum ist Openoffice-source aus der portage geflogen?

## rogge

Hej,

weiß jemand warum nur noch die Binärversion von Openoffice in der Portage zu finden ist?

Bei openoffice.org selbst, gibt es jedenfalls noch die Quellen.

MfG rogge

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *rogge wrote:*   

> Hej,
> 
> weiß jemand warum nur noch die Binärversion von Openoffice in der Portage zu finden ist?
> 
> Bei openoffice.org selbst, gibt es jedenfalls noch die Quellen.
> ...

 

wahrscheinlich weil die keinen nerv hatten 2 ebuilds zu pflegen. wenn du unbedingt compilieren willst versuchs mit libreoffice. davon gäbs aber auch eine bin version...

----------

## franzf

Ich hab das so in Erinnerung, dass das Buildsystem von OOo gelinde gesagt nicht existiert. Ich weiß es nicht mehr wie das Projekt heißt (glaub waren die mit der OpenSource-CD), jedenfalls haben die ein BuildSystem für OOo gemacht, welches auch Gentoo verwendet. Trotzdem nocht recht doof zum Verwenden.

Libreoffice hat jetzt ein verwendbares Build-system. Ist einfacher zu maintainen (aus Gentoo-Dev-Sicht). Und zu der Zeit, als Oracle so doof mit der OSS-Community umgesprungen ist und sich dann das Team um LibreOffice gebildet hat (aus einem großen Teil der OOo-Entwickler), hat Gentoo entschieden, dass zwei Office-Suiten mit dem selben Unterbau nicht nötig (und auch nicht rational maintainbar) sind, wehalb man sich für LibreOffice entschieden hat. Dass es jetzt mit OOo wieder vorwärts geht, hat daran scheinbar nichts geändert.

Das OOo-bin-Paket wird wohl direkt die Binaries von OO.org verwenden, da gibt es kaum was zu maintainen.

Wenn ich dabei falsch liege, kann mich gern jemand korrigieren.

----------

## firefly

@franzf: ich denke du meinst go-oo.

----------

